

How Secular Stagnation Came to Smurf Village - jeffreyrogers
http://thelongandshort.org/issues/season-three/explaining-secular-stagnation.html

======
jstclair
If you're not familiar with the author, Dan Davies, he's been a contributor at
Crooked Timber ([http://crookedtimber.org](http://crookedtimber.org)). A great
intro would be his choose-your-own-adventure intro to the Greek financial
crisis from 2012 ([http://crookedtimber.org/2012/02/16/so-what-would-your-
plan-...](http://crookedtimber.org/2012/02/16/so-what-would-your-plan-for-
greece-be/)).

Paul Krugman called this post from 2004 one of the great blog posts of our
era:
[https://dsquareddigest.wordpress.com/2004/05/27/108573518762...](https://dsquareddigest.wordpress.com/2004/05/27/108573518762776451/)

------
codemac
Same stupid scrolling problem in Firefox many sites have. This bookstrap.css
sets the body font-size to 1px!:

[https://i.imgur.com/UtVrJKy.png](https://i.imgur.com/UtVrJKy.png)

~~~
fsk
Oh thx, I thought my mousewheel had broken!

------
kra34
I suspect that the money piling up should have been leaking out in the form of
increased wages; however, that does not seem to be happening anywhere or least
not fast enough to keep the historical economy, Smurf or other, functional.

------
jfoutz
I wonder what "put it under the mattress" even means anymore. Inflation seems
like an obvious way to push money to ever more risky investment, but that
comes with plenty of other problems.

Maybe limiting the supply of Treasury bills would somehow make that money find
a better return. Limiting "risk free" structures is the only way alternative i
can think of.

------
Robadob
Unrelated observation of the webpage, but the header/nav overlaps the scroll
bar in chrome. I've tried messing with the css and I've no idea how this is
achieved.

[http://imgur.com/fr8a035](http://imgur.com/fr8a035)

Only other web browser available on this pc is IE, and the header doesn't even
appear in that.

~~~
ptx
They stuffed the entire page into a div (#col2) that fills the screen and is
scrollable; the header is outside that div. So that scrollbar is not the
normal page scrollbar, but a scrollbar for one part of the page.

------
krupt
what the fuck is this website doing to scroll? It feels like my mouse wheel is
in molasses.

The article looked interesting enough to read but that behaviour is invasive
enough that my eyeballs are going elsewhere.

~~~
codemac
See my comment above, this sets the body { font-size 1px; }, and that's what
Firefox is using to determine how fast to scroll.

------
dmolony
Seems be circular stagnation, not secular.

